# Unwin Brothers - Woking - Spring 2008



## Sectionate (Dec 14, 2009)

I realised that I haven't really contributed many threads to this board, so here goes...

Unwin Brothers, Philip Unwin & Sir Stanley Unwin are one of the longest established printers in the UK and have been around for 180 years and held residence in the Woking works since 1896. From what i understand they were responsible for developing the Gresham Press.

The Woking site was closed down in 2007 and production was moved to a new facility in Chessington due to a merger with another print work that had gone into administration, Lasting Impressions. 

I didn't even know this site existed until it popped up on 28dl, and i only live round the corner!!! Good explore, even if we did get rattled by security and make a very hasty exit through the fence...

The outside, has that awesome victorian mill look, shame it is demo'd now  
















And the interior










The main warehouse??















Loading/dispatch bay





Yet another place that discarded their paper work :? 





More workshop areas





And someone must have tripped with the hole punch lol





Looking up at the shop-floor managers office















There veiw on the workers





That site we never want to see...lol





*How it is today 





























































Linden Homes are going to be building on the site...*​


----------



## Pugstar (Dec 14, 2009)

Thats one beautiful building, nice pics reallly shows the space. Sad that classic buildings like that are being demolished, Kudos to you.


----------



## james.s (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice place, there's too much stuff being flattened at the moment.


----------



## lilli (Dec 14, 2009)

I see me in the 3d pic down

Nice one for going back i have often wondered what happened after the security were caught out being more than a little dodgy!!


----------



## mexico75 (Dec 14, 2009)

was going to say I thought I saw a mouse in the fourth pic, nice shots mate, really like the 8th pic.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 15, 2009)

Supa dupa set of snaps S8 -sad to see that demo' has begun. Any ideas why it wasn't demo'd in one go? I can only think that it's because of the slow-down in the Economy?

Job well done in getting some pics before though


----------



## night crawler (Dec 15, 2009)

Great photo's and what a superb building. I thought it was a thread on an Off Licence first but well pleased to see it was not. 
Linden Homes are who are developing Fairmile hope it does not end up looking like that


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn good report fella,it is indeed a shame to see such a nice looking frontage get blitzed..trouble is,the shit they put up in place of it is usually vile.


----------



## Sectionate (Dec 15, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Supa dupa set of snaps S8 -sad to see that demo' has begun. Any ideas why it wasn't demo'd in one go? I can only think that it's because of the slow-down in the Economy?
> 
> Job well done in getting some pics before though



The part that is still standing is listed as far as I am aware and I think it was the first piece of manufacturing in Woking.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 16, 2009)

Sectionate said:


> The part that is still standing is listed as far as I am aware and I think it was the first piece of manufacturing in Woking.



Okay -thanks for that. Good to know that it's not going to be totally wiped off the face of the earth then


----------

